# Raised Panel Door Project



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I tried out the Freud entry door set - it's adjustable for 1-3/8 interior and 1-3/4 inch exterior doors.

The 6 panel clear pine doors at Lowes are 1-3/8 thick and cost abt $89. I tried to get 1.5 inch clear pine stock and could not find any source (wonder where the door mfg gets theirs). I used 3/4 stock and glued up two pieces and planed down to 1-3/8. The wood cost alone was $140.

The Freud bit set costs $200 and the Grizzley 5 degree raised panel bit costs $60. This bit will allow a raised panel on both sides of a 3/4 inch panel (just like the Lowes doors) and still have a 3/8 inch tongue (I searched to find this bit !).

I have some special width doors that you just can't buy like the one I just made - 18 inch, so I wanted to try to make it.

See attached pics - the door is cut out but not yet glued and tuned up - looks quite good and I am very pleased with it although this fitrst door cost around $400 (OK, I include the cost of the bits!).


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Awesome! I've been thinking of buying those same bits. Did you remove one of the cutters to make tenons, or just cope & stick the stiles and rails together?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Henry

Very nice job 



2 pc 1/2" SH Entry Door Matched R&S Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130386381960 end time May-03-10 11:18:24 PDT)

1pc 12° + Bead Raised Panel w/Back Cutter Router Bit - eBay (item 140402743873 end time May-03-10 15:46:10 PDT)

3 PC ELITE DOOR FRAME ROUTER BIT SET 1/2" SHANK - eBay (item 220594691583 end time May-01-10 16:34:50 PDT)


Snapshots below all done with the lower end bits from eBay..


==========



ccmnova said:


> I tried out the Freud entry door set - it's adjustable for 1-3/8 interior and 1-3/4 inch exterior doors.
> 
> The 6 panel clear pine doors at Lowes are 1-3/8 thick and cost abt $89. I tried to get 1.5 inch clear pine stock and could not find any source (wonder where the door mfg gets theirs). I used 3/4 stock and glued up two pieces and planed down to 1-3/8. The wood cost alone was $140.
> 
> ...


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

LexB said:


> Awesome! I've been thinking of buying those same bits. Did you remove one of the cutters to make tenons, or just cope & stick the stiles and rails together?


For this 18 inch door, I did not do the extended tenons. The top of the rail bit comes off (w/o removing it from the router) and you can extend the tenons (by just moving the fence back) for stronger joints. If I were going to do 24 inch + widths or certainly for entry doors (1-3/4 thick) I think I would for sure go ahead and extend the tenons.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

My large router table that's set up for only the panel raiser doubles also as a glue-up table - and everything else too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Henry, Try some of the lumber mills south of pittsburgh. Champion lumber for one. You can try Emporium Hardwoods and see what they have available. Ritenour lumber near 7 springs..Once you really start searching, you'll be surprised how many of these guys are out there...

bill


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Local woodworking groups are great sources of information too... many can be found using Google.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

surprisingly, there arn't all that many in and around Pittsburgh. I've only run across one. More by accident than intent though. Maybe it be kinda like mills, once you find one or two, they start adding up..


----------



## pemdas86 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Henry, looks great! What did you use for the doors, eastern white pine or something else? I've had it in my head to build my own doors for our house and like you, could not find the right thickness anywere. Not even the reputable lumber yard next state over. Now you got me thinking again, brilliant idea of gluing 2 pieces together. 

...oh, and love the lawn by the way.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I used the prime pine at Lowe's - I guess it's clear white pine and glued up 2 3/4 inch pieces. They have it alongside the oak and poplar. Home Depot has the same. If you're careful with any bow and have a good flat glue-up table, it should be OK. I still am trying to find a source for 1-3/8 clear pine but no one seems to have it - checking with mills in my area. The cost to glue up the 3/4 boards is just too high.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

ccmnova said:


> I used the prime pine at Lowe's - I guess it's clear white pine and glued up 2 3/4 inch pieces. They have it alongside the oak and poplar. Home Depot has the same. If you're careful with any bow and have a good flat glue-up table, it should be OK. I still am trying to find a source for 1-3/8 clear pine but no one seems to have it - checking with mills in my area. The cost to glue up the 3/4 boards is just too high.


You will need to special order this particular sized material. If you look at the norm. 2X stuff, it's junk for building doors. Look for local lumber suppliers, NOT HD or Lowes.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Look at the prices I got for clear white pine from a sawmill in Ohio - incredible.

1 3/8 x 6 $7.78 a foot 

1 3/8 x 10 $14.71 a foot



Baird Brothers Fine Hardwoods

Baird Brothers Sawmill, Inc.

Baird Brothers Fine Hardwoods


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Finished the hall closet door - see attached. My homemade door is on the left, and the store bought doors are like the one on the right. If I could source clear pine at a reasonable cost, I could make all the interior doors. I can still make special doors with this set up, as well as entry (1-3/4 inch thick) doors.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Baird Brothers are through the roof with prices. Never delt with em, never heard anything good about em except that they do have alot of good wood. From what I understand, you tell em what you want and they bring it out to you. no sorting through the stock to pick out what you like...

great job with the door btw...


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice work, Henry..


----------



## bob156235 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great job, Henry!


----------



## chin1 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Info on one of the pictures.*



ccmnova said:


> I tried out the Freud entry door set - it's adjustable for 1-3/8 interior and 1-3/4 inch exterior doors.
> 
> The 6 panel clear pine doors at Lowes are 1-3/8 thick and cost abt $89. I tried to get 1.5 inch clear pine stock and could not find any source (wonder where the door mfg gets theirs). I used 3/4 stock and glued up two pieces and planed down to 1-3/8. The wood cost alone was $140.
> 
> ...


In one of your door pics it looks like a wobble or something,what would the cause of this be?Please don't think I'm being picky but where I'm new to wood working I need to know these things.Thank-you.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I've since added hold down rolls and they make a difference. Any movement of the stock will cause a problem with the cut and the pieces are long for doors making it difficult. The rolls keep the stock flat to the table and even work against slight bow which is present on the long pieces.


----------

